# Hasta La Vista, St. Pete!



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## edsland (Aug 23, 2019)

I like the  silhouettes, really neat cloud, almost nuclear


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Love that shot.....


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 23, 2019)

Lovely shot..........


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2019)

edsland said:


> I like the  silhouettes, really neat cloud, almost nuclear





Soocom1 said:


> Love that shot.....





Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shot..........



Thanks, much appreciated! it looked a little nuclear "shroomish" to me, too. I also liked how the rain was coming down directly underneath it.


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nice shot mate!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 24, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Nice shot mate!



Thanks!


----------

